# Is Original Sin (Sin Nature) Passed through the Father’s Genetic Line?



## Pergamum (Jun 13, 2014)

Evaluating this article:

https://answersingenesis.org/sin/original-sin/sin-nature-passed-through-fathers-genetic-line/?utm_source=aigsocial06132014origsin&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebooktwittergooglelinkedin



> Basis: Jesus was sinless (Hebrews 4:15, 1 John 3:5). Jesus was a descendant of Adam as per Luke 3 (in His humanity). Descendants of Adam receive original sin because they were in Adam when Adam sinned (Romans 5:12). So how did Jesus avoid having original sin?



Any thoughts, articles, sermons, quotes that better answer this question than this article?


----------



## MW (Jun 13, 2014)

He might have saved time if he simply stated his conclusion that secret things belong to the Lord and refrained from comment altogether. It would have also avoided the confusion that he has created. The fact is, these things are revealed, and they are well set forth in Shorter Catechism 18, which speaks of the sinfulness of that estate whereinto man fell, and distinguishes the "legal" and "real" elements of that state. The guilt of Adam's first sin, the want of original righteousness, and the corruption of his whole nature (a far better phrase than "sin nature") are necessary elements for describing human sinfulness. By omitting the imputation of guilt it is not possible to properly explain why corruption of nature is conveyed to Adam's natural progeny, or why the second Adam is separated from this legal conveyance. The confusion of this article reinforces the importance of federal theology and why it will continue to withstand the criticisms which are made against it.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sinful concupiscence Our Lord did not have as the below suggests.

"Jesus was tempted internally as well if one looks at the Garden of Gethsemane (Matthew 26:39, 42, 44). Jesus in His humanity was “tempted” to give up the cup that had been passed to Him, but still remained within the will of God, not His human will. Another case that reveals Christ’s internal temptations is Hebrews 2:18 which says:"


----------



## clark thompson (Jun 18, 2014)

It is often viewed as coming through the man's line which is why Jesus had a heavenly Father and an earthly mother was fine.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 18, 2014)

Plenty here!


----------

